# [ 2012 ] List of Disney Resort RCI codes?



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anybody have a list of Disney resorts and their RCI codes?  Excluding the non-Disneyland resorts at Hilton Head, and Vero Beach, but including Aulani and Anaheim.

I'm sure it's on TUG somewhere, but I'm not finding it with a search.

Thanks!
Denise


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 30, 2012)

DV01	Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
DV02	Disney's Beach Club Villas
DV03	Disney's Boardwalk Villas
DV05	Disney's Old Key West
DV06	Disney's Saratago Sprigs 
DV08	The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
DV09	Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
DV10	The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
DV11	Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you!  
D


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 17, 2014)

updating the list...

DV01	Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
DV02	Disney's Beach Club Villas
DV03	Disney's Boardwalk Villas
DV04	Disney's Hilton Head
DV05	Disney's Old Key West
DV06	Disney's Saratago Sprigs 
DV07	Disney's Vero Beach
DV08	The Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
DV09	Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort
DV10	The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
DV11	Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas[/QUOTE]
DV12*	Grand Floridian (don't look for it to show up for a long time)
DV13*	Polynesian (looking forward to that one) 

	* Not active yet


----------



## Emi (Jul 17, 2014)

*Suggestion post resort codes on Sticky*

Can we post resort codes on the Sticky. Often I read interesting post by owners and have no idea which resort they are talking about. Almost like a private club.

Thanks
Emi


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 17, 2014)

Every resort in the world has their own RCI and/or II Code, so that would be a massive undertaking.  Also - many of the abbreviations used in posts are not exchange codes - they are resort abbreviations, or internet speak, or TUG speak.  

Most of the major resort system forums have a glossary at the top of the page.


----------

